# I Feel Like It's My Fault...



## ChancetheGSD

I'm still in shock. I lost Chance this afternoon and my head is spinning thinking of all the things I could have done differently. My heart got in the way and the result was my boy lost his life. I stopped on the highway to pick up a stray who was about to get hit, as I got out of the car I guess the door didn't shut as well as I thought and next thing I know I'm watching my own boy get hit. My heart hurts so bad. I feel like I just lost my child. How do you deal with the grief?

RIP Chance, mommy loves you so much and I'm so sorry.


































I feel so lost without my baby.


----------



## Freestep

I'm so sorry.


----------



## ShenzisMom

I'm so sorry.


----------



## n2gsds

I am so sorry this happened to you and Chance! What a terrible loss for you. I too have a soft spot for strays so don't beat yourself up over it. What a beautiful boy Chance was! One of my Shepherds managed to jump out our car window when he was just 3 and went straight to the busy highway, got hit and died almost immediately. I thought I would die too from the grief. After that I swore to get a doggie seatbelt. I can just see the love you had for each other in those pictures. Wish I could help ease your grief!


----------



## WarrantsWifey

Oh my gosh. I can't imagine. That is devastating. My prayers are with you. A lot of people I know get their pet cremated and take them with them where ever they move.


----------



## onyx'girl

I am really sorry to read this. How very, very devastating.
I can't imagine what you are going thru losing your baby...my thoughts and prayers are with you. 
Rest in Peace, Chance


----------



## KZoppa

I have no words that havent already been said. There is only so many times people can say they are sorry before it starts becoming just a buzz in the air. Thats heartbreaking. I myself try to help strays. Your heart was in the right place. It was just a situation that was meant to go differently than you'd planned it to. He was certainly a handsome dog. I hope you are able to forgive yourself. It wasnt your fault. I believe things are already written out for us and sometimes you can change the outcome and sometimes you cant. Sadly this was one of those cant times. RIP Chance. I'm sure he wouldnt want you to beat yourself up over this. I understand its tough. My heart and prayers go out to you in this extremely difficult time.


----------



## Tbarrios333

I'm so sorry! My heart goes out to you. Please don't blame yourself. Chance had a great life and knew you loved him a great deal.


----------



## robinhuerta

I am so sorry for your loss....
Sometimes,.. terrible things happen to people trying to do a commendable act.....this is one of those times...


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

What a terrible tragedy, I am SO sorry.


----------



## ChancetheGSD

I dropped him off at the vet to be cremated, they said I should get his ashes back by like Saturday. 

That's one of the things I'm beating myself up over, he HAS a seatbelt and I didn't use it. I got it after he jumped out of the window one day when we were pulling up to the dog park. We weren't on the road (And he just wandered up to the gate, sat down and smiled/wagged his tail wanting to go in) but it still scared me. If I would have dropped him off first and came back for the dog, if I would have used his seat belt, if I would have ignored the dog and let someone else pick him up....I saw it, I heard it and I still can't believe he's gone and that it was 120% preventable if I'd just done things differently. His life meant more to me than my own does and to know he's gone leaves me completely lost. He helped me through loosing my dad to cancer, getting over my agoraphobia and getting me social after 6 years locked in my house, he helped me get off all medications for my depression/anxiety, he was always the "person" I went to when I was upset because I knew he'd never tell my secrets. I'm at a complete loss.


----------



## Jax08

I am so sorry. :hugs:

Rest in Peace Chance


----------



## Rerun

KZoppa said:


> I have no words that havent already been said. There is only so many times people can say they are sorry before it starts becoming just a buzz in the air. Thats heartbreaking. I myself try to help strays. Your heart was in the right place. It was just a situation that was meant to go differently than you'd planned it to. He was certainly a handsome dog. I hope you are able to forgive yourself. It wasnt your fault. I believe things are already written out for us and sometimes you can change the outcome and sometimes you cant. Sadly this was one of those cant times. RIP Chance. I'm sure he wouldnt want you to beat yourself up over this. I understand its tough. My heart and prayers go out to you in this extremely difficult time.


I can't say it any better than has already been said. I am so so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Good_Karma

I'm so sorry for your loss. What a tragedy. I hope that you can find a way to deal with losing Chance. May you meet again someday.


----------



## robinhuerta

You are breaking my heart........*it is not your fault*...it was an accident....that's what accidents are...."possible, preventable, non intentional acts"...
PLEASE take the time needed to grieve your best friend.....


----------



## onyx'girl

I know how much you loved him, he was your rock. Don't blame yourself, please.
I remember when I was fostering Hawkeye(GSD/Kelpie), and seeing that Chance was part Kelpie, he showed up on a dogster search. I've always loved reading your updates and seeing pics of him, he was so unique in color, gorgeous and always smiling in your pics or at least showing his character! 
Please remember the good things, and don't dwell on how he passed, it isn't your fault.


----------



## gsdraven

I can't even put into words how heartbroken I am for you. I'm so glad that you are safe. May you find peace. :hugs:


----------



## n2gsds

Please don't be so hard on yourself. Think of all the love that you gave such a beautiful creature. I didn't mention the seatbelt to make you feel guilty, if I did, I truly apologize. It was an accident and we all know that it takes just a split second for one to happen. It's a cliché but time will heal your grief, your tears will be fewer and only the wonderful memories of Chance will stay with you. Only other animal lovers can appreciate the great sense of loss that you must be feeling at this moment.


----------



## Jack's Dad

Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## asja

Oh no, I'm so sorry. I am very very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Tbarrios333

Like everyone else said, we all knew what your bond with Chance was like. Don't beat yourself up; none of us are perfect and it was an accident.
Just know that just like Chance helped you in life, he is looking out for you now in heaven.


----------



## lisgje

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## ChancetheGSD

n2gsds said:


> Please don't be so hard on yourself. Think of all the love that you gave such a beautiful creature. I didn't mention the seatbelt to make you feel guilty, if I did, I truly apologize. It was an accident and we all know that it takes just a split second for one to happen. It's a cliché but time will heal your grief, your tears will be fewer and only the wonderful memories of Chance will stay with you. Only other animal lovers can appreciate the great sense of loss that you must be feeling at this moment.


No no, I understand. It's something I always tell people as well. They're so important for us and for our dogs too, even if we all get home safe. I just hate that I didn't stick by my own word in the time I needed most.

Thank you everyone for the kind words. :hugs:


----------



## Sunstreaked

Oh no! I am so sorry! Please take care of yourself.


----------



## blehmannwa

How sad, I am so sorry. Please take care of yourself and be kind to yourself through this tragedy.


----------



## PaddyD

blehmannwa said:


> How sad, I am so sorry. Please take care of yourself and be kind to yourself through this tragedy.


Well said. EVERYONE has moments they wish they could take back. Don't be too hard on yourself. Remember all the good times you gave to and received from Chance. Allow yourself to grieve.


----------



## vat

I am so very sorry, this is heartbreaking reading this. May you be able to find peace.


----------



## GSDBESTK9

I'm so sorry for your loss. RIP Chance.


----------



## Silvermoon

I am so sorry for your loss. Your beautiful boy, Chance, will always be your handsome angel, sitting beside you. Try not to blame yourself for being a kind person.


----------



## fuzzybunny

I'm so sorry. How awful. It's not your fault, just a tragic accident.


----------



## Caitydid255

I'm terribly sorry for your loss:hugs:...RIP Chance.


----------



## KSdogowner

I am so very sorry for your loss. It is obvious you and Chance had a special relationship. Please don't blame yourself. It was an accident. If you had known you would have done everything you could to prevent it from happening. But you didn't know so this is not your fault at all. These things happen unfortunately and I am so sorry this happened to you and Chance. May you be able to find peace even in this difficult time. Hugs


----------



## Wolfiesmom

I am so very sorry for your loss! My heart aches for you! RIP Chance.


----------



## selzer

There is nothing I can say to make it less hard. If I could I would. I guess, if I ever lose a dog due to such an accident, such a momentary slip of vigilence, I hope that I would have done so while trying to perform an act of kindness, like you did. 

I know it does not make the loss any less, the feelings any easier. 

The dog experienced wonderful things from your good heart while he was with you. We are all only temporary guardians of our creatures. They are special and we love them, and losing them rips us apart. 

I am really sorry this happened. Try not to second guess it. Perhaps if he did not get hit today on the road, he would have had an aneurism burst. Whether an accident or a medical condition or disease, it is never easy to lose our critters. 

I guess it is just a reminder to all of us to hold precious each moment we have to spend with them. Really sorry. 

I love the pictures that you put up of him. Maybe you could make a small album with the all the special moments of his time with you. It took me a few weeks to actually do something like that when I lost Arwen. But it helped.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Oh no..... I am so very, very sorry...


----------



## patti

I'm so sorry too. There are no words to make you feel better. He had so much love for you. He knew you loved him. Just remember that.


----------



## Hillary_Plog

I'm so sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy.:hugs:


----------



## gracierose

I am so, so sorry for your loss. I too can't imagine what you are going through. From your pictures it looks like you both had a lot of love for each other and that is what is important. Try not to blame yourself because like so many people have already said, it was an accident. I believe that even the loss of our beloved pets does not diminish the bond we have with them.


----------



## NancyJ

I am so so sorry. Please don't beat yourself up too much.


----------



## Smith3

You will beat yourself up forever over it, but you were trying to do what was right - just remember that. We all make mistakes. You treated your dog right, that is what matters. It hurts losing them, oh, oh so much.


----------



## ChristenHolden

Ohh God I'm so so sorry  that's horrible. RIP Chance


----------



## GSD_Xander

I'm so sorry


----------



## FG167

Heartbreaking. I'm sorry


----------



## Veronica1

If only it were possible to know what we didn't know to go back to fix things. Your tribute to Chance and how he helped you is beautiful. I'm really sorry for your loss.


----------



## bianca

I am so very sorry :teary: Please look after yourself :hugs:

Run free Chance.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

I also am so very very sorry Please don't blame yourself, easy to say, but things happen and this was not your fault.


----------



## LaRen616

I can not tell you how sorry I am, this is heartbreaking.


----------



## Remo

My heart hurts for you. I cannot imagine what you are going through. Please don't be too hard on yourself.


----------



## kiya

I so sorry for your loss, it was an accident.


----------



## clearcreekranch

RIP Chance.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd

God Bless You, such a horrible thing to have happen. Your beautiful boy will be waiting for you some day at the bridge and you will be together again. For now he is running free, run free Chance, run free. :rip:


----------



## shilohsmom

Oh my G-d, I am soooooo sorry. I can't even type-it wasn't your fault, you poor thing...
in tears


----------



## LARHAGE

A big hug to you, your heart was in the right place, it's fate that wasn't. I hope you let yourself grieve and not dwell on your guilt, sometimes life just sucks and bad things happen, we all have moments we wish we could take back, I certainly do, I lost a beautiful young dog to a preventable situation as well, if only we can look back before stepping forward, but we can't, so take peace in the knowledge you loved Chance and provided him with a wonderful life , even if shorter than planned, and really, as long as you are living, Chance will never die, he's in your heart.


----------



## Josie/Zeus

Oh my gosh, I am so sorry. 

(((HUGS)))


----------



## shilohsmom

selzer said:


> There is nothing I can say to make it less hard. If I could I would. I guess, if I ever lose a dog due to such an accident, such a momentary slip of vigilence, I hope that I would have done so while trying to perform an act of kindness, like you did.
> 
> I know it does not make the loss any less, the feelings any easier.
> 
> The dog experienced wonderful things from your good heart while he was with you. We are all only temporary guardians of our creatures. They are special and we love them, and losing them rips us apart.
> 
> I am really sorry this happened. Try not to second guess it. Perhaps if he did not get hit today on the road, he would have had an aneurism burst. Whether an accident or a medical condition or disease, it is never easy to lose our critters.
> 
> I guess it is just a reminder to all of us to hold precious each moment we have to spend with them. Really sorry.
> 
> I love the pictures that you put up of him. Maybe you could make a small album with the all the special moments of his time with you. It took me a few weeks to actually do something like that when I lost Arwen. But it helped.


For all the words I couldn't come up with, Selzer says it best. I am so very sorry for your loss and all you are going through. Chance was a very special dog and part of him will always remain in your heart and spirit.


----------



## CarrieJ

I am so sorry. 
My thoughts are with you during this tough time...


----------



## Judahsmom

I know everyone on this forum feels for you and your loss. We understand the pain because of what each of our dogs give us. What I wanted to comment about was that yours was like [or actually was] a therapy dog for you. That would add another whole demension to your relationship. I understand that because my WGSD is in training as my diabetic alert dog. I love him unbelievably as my dog, but as my service dog, I can't imagine life without him now. I mention this because you are probably still in shock and the grief you will feel when your feelings thaw, may be overwhelming. I want to encourage you to get connected again...even if you're not getting another GSD. I lost my other WGSD [Bear] last August and his absence only seemed to yell out about my pain. My neighbor had a black and tan shepherd and so I started playing with him when I got home from work. It helped. I still like playing with him even though I have Judah now. I still have pictures of Bear above my bathroom sink and I look at them every time I'm standing there. I still miss him but I realize that no one will ever take his place and I'm grateful I had him for the time I did. This isn't meant to lecture at you. I guess I just want you to know you're not alone. Keep writing...it will help too!


----------



## ChancetheGSD

I was actually hoping to get him properly certified as a psychiatric service dog.  He was like my service dog though, I rarely went somewhere he couldn't. Even if I was just running to the store to grab a drink or something, he was always with me. For the first year and a half of his life we never spent more than 2 hours apart (Which even that was rare) and even after that, never more than 8 or so hours and that was only due to me getting a job. Often days I'd take him to work with me anyways. (I worked in a kennel/grooming salon) I gave up trips so that I'd never have to board him or leave him with someone else. To be honest, I don't know how HE would have coped with being alone any better than I would have. He was my shadow. He got out of the car because he wanted to be with me.

My brother offered to buy me a new GSD puppy but I don't know that I'm ready for a new dog yet. I don't want to be alone and don't want back on medications but I also feel like if I get one too soon I might not be ready for the responsibility of retraining/bonding to another dog and I'm worried the dog might suffer for it if I'm not mentally ready.

My mom is bringing me Zoey, my PekaPom, tomorrow. I left her in her care 2 months ago in SC while I got settled here in NC. I could have never done that with Chance, he HAD to come with me. I think it'll be a little easier once I have her with me to fill my time in doing the things I enjoyed with Chance. (And her when I was there) Like today, I wanted to call up my cousin and see if she wanted to take the dogs to the park until I remembered I had nobody to take.  My only worry is Zoey is 13 years old, I'm terrified I'm going to loose her soon too. I think I'm going to take her in for a recheck on all her blood work/physical to make sure everything is still OK for a little peace of mind. Her only problem these days are the low thyroid she was diagnosed with in August when I got her last yearly work done. We got her managed on the correct dose fairly quickly, she had 3 test a month apart from each other done to confirm her levels were staying at normal ranges. But that's still been since like November so I worry with her age, anything could happen at any time.


----------



## DharmasMom

Oh my God. I am so very sorry. There are no words I can say that have not already been said so just know that my thoughts are with you.


----------



## selzer

Nothing will ever take the place of Chance. But another dog might occupy a similar spot in your heart. You may love a new dog even more -- and there is nothing wrong with that. 

A lot of people fill the gap with a new pup, and are disappointed because the pup does not measure up to the other dog, and the feelings are raw -- how can I smile at this puppy for doing something that Chance did, and the like. Puppies do not always grow out or into what you expect. 

Some people choose a different breed, or a different line, or a different color/pattern so that it will be harder to fall into that trap -- either disappointment in the pup, or feeling guilty for liking the puppy, I like all my dogs, but I like and love each differently. 

If you live close to a shelter, could you volunteer to walk a dog as often as you can. Walk one, or a different one every time, or choose a couple that you walk some of the time. And maybe, when the time is right to bring home your new dog, you will know it is time. 

Rescue, Shelter, Breeder -- does not matter where your next pup or adult comes from. I hope it is a GSD, because you are a great GSD owner. But, you might want to consider a different color/pattern, or you might want to just let you gut tell you when and who it will be.


----------



## JulieAG

I am so sorry this happened to your boy. Please don't feel guilty, although I know that is hard right now. You will probably go through the anger phase as to why this had to happen and why the person who hit him didn't stop fast enough, etc. My boy Hummer is practically the same to me as Chance was to you... he has gotten me through some tough times of loneliness and anxiety and I couldn't imagine going through losing him. But for now just depend on family and friends as you grieve and please take care of yourself!


----------



## ChancetheGSD

Well, today has been an interesting day. I know I said earlier I wasn't ready for a dog, and I'm still not totally sure. If I was to get one, I was planning a senior/adult. But something tells me I should give this little pup a chance...Like I did with Chance.

Basically she was found on the side of the road, of all places. And she's a liver just like Chance was. Not the same breed or anything (She's a "wonder mutt", dunno what she is lol) but she seems...To remind me of Chance but at the same time I feel safe telling myself this is a whole different dog and actually believing it. If that makes any sense....Like, I think she'll have the qualities (ie. playfulness that Zoey lacks) that I loved about Chance but I don't feel like I'll judge this dog to be compared to Chance. I've gotten the OK to keep her and Zoey (Since when I picked her up, my mom was half way here from SC) so I think I'll try it just to see what happens. And if it gets to be where I feel like I'm not ready, I'll find this baby a great home who is. But for now, she's getting settled in here.










We are going to look into an owner just in case anyways but being she can't be any more than 8 weeks old IF that, and the fact she was found on the road in the country/woods covered in engorged ticks and chiggers...I highly doubt someone is missing this girl.


----------



## KSdogowner

She is beautiful.


----------



## Mom2Shaman

My heart grieves with you. I recently lost my beloved boy, the one I lived for when life was at its worst. We are never ready when our extra special ones get called home, no matter the means or their age. I wasn't at all sure if I could love again, but a mere 6 weeks later I found myself raising a pup. While my husband and I didn't and couldn't replace our boy, the bundle of joy brought laughter again and it helps. Give yourself time to hurt, to cry, and to mourn, but also give yourself permission to add a new friend to your life to help you when you are ready. Hugs and hugs and hugs.


----------



## TitonsDad

I can tell you, I've been in your shoes with the grieving and lost of the absolute soul mate of mine in the form of a dog. I lost my beloved heart dog Samurai at the age of 4 from an aggressive form of cancer that blew up his neck and throat making it impossible for him to breathe. I had to put him down. 

Not even 4 months later, my second Boxer, my female was my cuddle-bug and did everything for me died in her sleep of natural causes. She wasn't even 6. It was then that I decided I would never own another Boxer again. Not because of the health issues I witnessed, but because I could never fill that part of my heart again.

I got Titon a month before my female boxer died hoping that Titon would pick up exactly where Samurai was and live up to the high expectations I had of what a dog should be. I quickly learned that no 2 dogs are ever alike as a heart is like a puzzle, no 2 pieces are alike. Titon is special in his very own way. Somedays I look at Titon and say, hey Samurai... I know you're in there and Titon will do something out of the blue that Samurai always did. Titon has gotten me off depression meds, has weaned me down from my PTSD symptoms, has given me my self esteem back, etc. 

My point is... It may take time to move on to another one but please, NEVER try and "replace" the one you lost and expect the new one to understand the grief. They WILL find a way to make their own memories.


----------



## CarrieJ

> Click this bar to view the full image.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are going to look into an owner just in case anyways but being she can't be any more than 8 weeks old IF that, and the fact she was found on the road in the country/woods covered in engorged ticks and chiggers...I highly doubt someone is missing this girl.
> __________________


She's adorable.
I agree, I doubt that anyone's looking for her. Whatever you decide, you have saved her life and are providing a wonderful start for her.


*Side note: Apparently Loki The WonderDog came back for a visit tonight. Alice stole a taco bell burrito off the counter....unusual behavior for Alice and Loki really had a Mexican Bean Burrito problem.
She had the wrapper stuck on her canine...and looked absolutely ridiculous and really looked ashamed of herself and put herself in her crate....It's hard to type out but the behavior was really her predecessor.


----------



## Syaoransbear

I just saw this thread now. I'm so incredibly sorry.


----------



## wyominggrandma

Maybe this little girl is Chance's way of saying "its okay mom, you loved me and I am gone in body, but this little lost soul needs someone to love her like you loved me". 
She is a cutie for sure. Things happen at strange times after a tragedy like yours, seems like Chance wants you to give another dog some of the huge heart you obviously have.


----------



## RebelGSD

I just saw this thread too, what a terrible accident. My heart goes out to you.
When I lost my first dog, I could not bear going home into my empty house. I felt I was not ready for another dog but went and looked at some puppies anyway. The puppy I ended up with was my heart dog BoBo who helped me heal.

I think Chance is sending you a sign with this puppy.


----------



## arycrest

:teary: I'm so shocked to read that you lost your wonderful Chance. 

I just found this thread a few minutes ago. That was a beautiful tribute you wrote for him. You're so lucky to have known and loved this wonderful creature, and like-wise, he was fortunate to have known and loved you ... you two were meant for each other!

But like many others have said, *PLEASE* ... _*PLEASE*_ ... _*PLEASE*_ don't beat yourself up ... it was a horrific _*accident*_!

Rest in peace beautiful Chance, may you run free at the Bridge!


----------



## Karin

Oh no! I just read this and can't believe that you lost your beloved Chance! My heart goes out to you. He was such a great little dog and he had such a wonderful life with you. I just don't even know what to say because I'm so shocked to hear this. Please don't blame yourself. It was just a terrible accident that could have happened to anyone. Take care of yourself and know that you have many people who are thinking of you and grieving right alongside you. 

Rest in peace, sweet Chance. :angel:


----------



## vat

When I lost my Rio at 16 months of age to kidney problems my breeder had pups that were ready to go. My hubby was no way ready but I knew that I needed to fill a hole and I also did not know when my breeder would have pups again.

So 2 weeks after loosing my baby I had a new one. It was hard at first but we adjusted, I still think of Rio from time to time. He had qualities that I loved and wish Max had. But Max is Max and he is my baby now, I love him to pieces and sometimes catch myself being a bit overprotective. Rio will always have a special place in my heart just as you will for Chance. But I have learned that we have really big hearts :wub: with lots of room for each special pup!


----------



## rgollar

I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## shilohsmom

ChancetheGSD said:


> Well, today has been an interesting day. I know I said earlier I wasn't ready for a dog, and I'm still not totally sure. If I was to get one, I was planning a senior/adult. But something tells me I should give this little pup a chance...Like I did with Chance.
> 
> Basically she was found on the side of the road, of all places. And she's a liver just like Chance was. Not the same breed or anything (She's a "wonder mutt", dunno what she is lol) but she seems...To remind me of Chance but at the same time I feel safe telling myself this is a whole different dog and actually believing it. If that makes any sense....Like, I think she'll have the qualities (ie. playfulness that Zoey lacks) that I loved about Chance but I don't feel like I'll judge this dog to be compared to Chance. I've gotten the OK to keep her and Zoey (Since when I picked her up, my mom was half way here from SC) so I think I'll try it just to see what happens. And if it gets to be where I feel like I'm not ready, I'll find this baby a great home who is. But for now, she's getting settled in here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are going to look into an owner just in case anyways but being she can't be any more than 8 weeks old IF that, and the fact she was found on the road in the country/woods covered in engorged ticks and chiggers...I highly doubt someone is missing this girl.


What a cutie!!! And to be sent all the way from Doggie Heaven, I think you have a special gift there in your arms!!!!


----------



## shannonrae

OMG! Sooooo cute! If she does not warm an aching heart nothing will! 
Sometimes when you lose a beloved pet, the best thing to do is find something to fill the void left behind. It is normal and healthy to do so as long as you keep in mind that new pup needs your love and understanding.


----------



## ChancetheGSD

I got Chance's ashes back today. I was quite surprised when I picked him up. (My mom had scared me telling me they might just give me a bag and "not to be alarmed if there are bone pieces in it") They had put him into a nice urn which was placed into a little bag that says "Until We Meet Again At The Rainbow Bridge". They also had a piece of paper with a story about the "Rainbow Bridge" which I cried when I read. I set up a little spot for his things on my dresser and cried while I did that too.


----------



## Mom2Shaman

I know what you mean. I thought the same thing and it took some time get the nerve to look in the tin. My husband and I gave our boy one final kiss and closed the tin for good. Our boy is in a special place in an heirloom hutch. I took our new pup over there and told him all about the special boy that brought us to him. Hugs. Let the tears flow and mourn and then see the pup and laugh until the tears flow again in joy.


----------

